# do those magnesium bath salts work?



## anaballs (Oct 17, 2017)

I've thought about getting some. How does it work? Do I pour some in the shower and shower with it? Does it turn into a mist or something? Does it relive body aches and tensions? Is it similar to transdermal magnesium?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 17, 2017)

I like to sniff them .. besides that they won't do shit


----------



## Seeker (Oct 17, 2017)

I do find Epsom salt baths to be helpful. At least for me anyway


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 17, 2017)

U pour it into the bath and u sit in the water for 10 to 15 minutes. Yes they help.


----------



## Jaydub (Oct 17, 2017)

Aren't these the things that that person was on when they were on the side of the highway eating another person? a few years back??


----------



## anaballs (Oct 17, 2017)

I think it's a different bath salt? MDPV? Otherwise Amazon won't sell them LOL.



Jaydub said:


> Aren't these the things that that person was on when they were on the side of the highway eating another person? a few years back??


----------



## anaballs (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't really "bathe" but I shower. Does it work in the shower? Do I grab a handful and pour it in the tub and take a warm shower? Do I need to scrub it all over me or what? Isn't the effect in the steam or mist that's when your body absorbs it?



ECKSRATED said:


> U pour it into the bath and u sit in the water for 10 to 15 minutes. Yes they help.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 17, 2017)

anaballs said:


> I don't really "bathe" but I shower. Does it work in the shower? Do I grab a handful and pour it in the tub and take a warm shower? Do I need to scrub it all over me or what? Isn't the effect in the steam or mist that's when your body absorbs it?



Never heard of anyone doing it that way so I don't know man. I don't bathe either but I'll sit in an Epson bath for ten to fifteen minutes once or twice a week.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 17, 2017)

I soak in 'em. Hot water and epsom salts. Loosens up me knees.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 17, 2017)

I soak in hot water and Epsom salt weekly. Foot and knee feel better for several days. 
My wife's neck is jacked up from her first epidural and she soaks twice a week. She's a mess without it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2017)

Beezy said:


> I soak in hot water and Epsom salt weekly. Foot and knee feel better for several days.
> My wife's neck is jacked up from her first epidural and she soaks twice a week. She's a mess without it.



Try it without the salt but don't tell her and see if you get the same result.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 17, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Try it without the salt but don't tell her and see if you get the same result.



That's racist...


----------



## NoQuarter (Oct 18, 2017)

Put it in the bathtub!!!!  If you put it in the shower, it will be good for your feet, but, it is not effervescent.  It is just going to be washed down the drain before your feet absorb much of the mineral.


----------



## whatisfitness (Oct 18, 2017)

bathtub, they help release toxins,  make you temporarily lose water weight i think


----------

